# Skiing after Achilles Tendon Surgery??



## Downhill Threads (Oct 9, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone else on here has had and recovered from achilles tendon surgery? Mine tore in half playing soccer in early June, then had the surgery and spent the long summer learning to walk again. But now, with ski season approaching, I am wondering how hard it will be on my achilles to ski. I'd hate to miss a whole season, but also don't want to make it worse and go backwards. 

Here's a pic of my battle scar 4 weeks after the surgery


----------



## Nick (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't speak to the surgery, but DAMN. That looks like it sucks!! 

Best of luck to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 9, 2012)

Ouch! Did you get that playing RDSL? I used to get injured in that league constantly.

I would take it pretty easy your first time out and see how it feels. I'd rather miss 1/2 a season than not give it enough time to fully recover then set yourself back and miss the whole season.


----------



## Downhill Threads (Oct 9, 2012)

Hah... yeah, the prestigious 3rd division RDSL. got hacked in the back of the leg 2 minutes into the game. and there went the soccer career. 

I was thinking the same thing... although its going to be tough to sit home on those perfect powder days.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 9, 2012)

Downhill Threads said:


> Hah... yeah, the prestigious 3rd division RDSL. got hacked in the back of the leg 2 minutes into the game. and there went the soccer career.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing... although its going to be tough to sit home on those perfect powder days.



Yep scrappy 3rd division. I know it well. I started a pickup league in Rochester you might want to check out. I just moved to VT but the league is still going strong. No slide tackle rule so you can generally go home without serious injury.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/147805663888/

It's going to be rough for you when the snow starts falling. Holiday Valley Lake effect will start kicking up soon. I feel your pain.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Oct 9, 2012)

Take it easy & you'll be fine.  Tore mine playing rugby in college many years ago & it's fine today.  Thankfully there's not much movement in a ski boot.  Best of luck, it's a tough injury.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 9, 2012)

I tore mine skiing (rare, I know) and had the surgery in April of 2010. I was back on snow for Sunday River's opening day in late October that year, just about 6 months after the surgery. No pain, stiffness, or problems with it at all, that day or anytime since then. Obviously everyone heals at a different pace though, and I would rely on advice from a physical therapist (a good, aggressive one). Regardless, I can't imagine you would have to miss the whole season.


----------



## Downhill Threads (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys... good to know it's possible to recover that quickly and be back on the slopes the same year. Figured with the ski boot there shouldn't be too much pressure right on the achilles.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 9, 2012)

I have done this as well. I blew mine out the first week of December, and while I could be active that summer and fall, I couldnt really push it. It took about a full year before I could really giver. 

My advice, unlike Riverskier, I think the odds of you really being able to get after it at the start of ski season are low. This just happened in June, you are most likely still in a boot no? I know I was at your timeframe. Given this, I wouldnt push it. 

This is an injury that you do not want to mess with unless you want to permanently hinder yourself for the rest of your life. Given you are only 4 months out from your injury and surgery, I would get used to the fact that you aren't even half way there most likely. 

Now Im not saying you wont be able to ski at all this season. But unless you get the 100% all clear from your PT and doc, I wouldnt even be thinking about getting on snow until probably Christmas, maybe later. 

Do that rehab and PT religiously, that helped the most despite being pretty dumb exercises.


----------



## Downhill Threads (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey AdironRider... I'm finally boot free, and just finished my last "official" PT session, although I'll now be continuing on my own with it. Definitely dumb exercises, but I can tell it's working. I don't plan on pushing it this season. I usually plan a big ski trip for February but I'm skipping it this year. Figured that if I could at least get out a couple times before the snow melts then that would be a victory. 

But yeah, as you know, this injury is torture for recovery time. Especially for active people.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 9, 2012)

One thing about this injury is that there is a HUGE difference in rehab protocol between different doctors/therapists. I was out of the boot in less than 8 weeks, and was hiking/mountain biking/jogging after 4 months. I was NOT ahead of schedule either, but simply right on track. It sounds like your doctor, like AR's had a more conservative approach, so perhaps it will take a bit longer than it did with me. Don't push it and listen to your doctor, but I am sure you will be good to go by the time the snow gets deep.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 9, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> One thing about this injury is that there is a HUGE difference in rehab protocol between different doctors/therapists. I was out of the boot in less than 8 weeks, and was hiking/mountain biking/jogging after 4 months. I was NOT ahead of schedule either, but simply right on track. It sounds like your doctor, like AR's had a more conservative approach, so perhaps it will take a bit longer than it did with me. Don't push it and listen to your doctor, but I am sure you will be good to go by the time the snow gets deep.



Four months to that kind of activity is pretty incredible and not par for the course IME. Great you were able to heal that quick, but honestly, you are way above the norm for anyone else Ive talked to with the injury. 

FYI I went through Dr. Jost here in Jackson, who is one of the best in the US for this type of injury (Jackson is like mecca for Ortho's). She is conservative, but if anything, my new Achilles is better than the old one now.  

Good luck to the OP, start small and work your way up. I think you have the right mindset in that just getting out on snow this winter will be a win. Anything else is gravy, and who doesnt love gravy?


----------

